# What is Augusto Deoliveira's "Training" like?



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

This thread is not a bashing thread, and if I'm not following the rules I apologize, moderators. I understand that this guy has a history of abuse and breeding problems, and I have no doubt his training matches his record...but I am curious to know what others see right and wrong in this video.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I see some very harsh corrections, and very little in the way of positive reinforcement.
This is NOT the way to train!
Edited to add: I'm hearing impaired, so cannot hear the dialogue in the video.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I just watched about a minute. You could tell the owners were clueless. That was a wimpy dog. If you have to self promote, that is usually a red flag unless you have accomplished something worthy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I couldn’t watch it. The poor dog was not aggressive or reactive, and didn’t know why the heck he was being yanked around.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Is it just me, or does the dog seem totally confused and stressed? All the yanking around...I feel that he is just frightening the dog into submission.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

If you continue watching you'll see dog "no. 2" and "3" which gets more crazy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup.
The barking he was doing was not aggressive at all. He was being a good boy. Then he finds himself between his owner and another guy, being jerked around, even as he looks somewhere else. Corrected for nothing.

I didn’t watch after the first couple of minutes.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Actually, if you continue watching, he does try to have a go at the second dog, later in the video. These are supposedly reactive dogs Olivera is working with.

But yes, definitely far too much correction going on!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

augusto is a con artist that needs to be removed from this earth. Many complaints, many lawsuits, many sick dogs.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Except for removed from earth unless by Karma which has a habit of evening things out.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Does any one have input on what the correct way to address this situation would be? Is the dog in the first case just fearful? Or protective?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

There is no training going on in that video, other than down is sometimes a safe place. He took a weak dog and abused it into complete submission.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

It appears to me that he specializes in crank-n-yanking dogs into submission, so that clueless, easily impressed owners may continue to do jack-$h!+ with them.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought the video provided huge value in exactly what not to do .....


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

A whimp of a human being trying to act macho with a poor dog that has no clue why he is being treated like that. I would love to see him work a dog that does not shut down like that. Scratch that....I would not ever want to see this idiot work with any dog! If I witnessed that, I would throw that chain around his neck and yank it till he started crawling on his hands and legs!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kathrynil said:


> Does any one have input on what the correct way to address this situation would be? Is the dog in the first case just fearful? Or protective?


The correct way would have been to never put that dog in that position. 
I would guess that the dog was somewhat reactive? It's probably going to be worse now. 
Reactive most commonly comes from a place of insecurity, so the key is really to let the dog learn that it's not in any jeopardy. What he did is the opposite. He has successfully taught the dog that it isn't safe and no one has it's back. Further to that, he taught it that its owner will hand the leash to some idiot to be abused. 
I didn't watch the whole video, the few minutes of watching a soft, fat dog being tormented was enough.
Anytime your dog is turning away, dropping it's head or flattening it's ears you need to stop and rethink what the **** you are doing.


----------

